
Tech Salaries in 50 US States – Where Would You Earn the Most? - semikolon
https://www.venturelessons.com/tech-salaries-in-50-us-states/
======
JohnFen
> The salaries are also not adjusted for cost of living

Doesn't that make the list pretty much meaningless?

~~~
presidentscroob
Yeap. It's a completely worthless article. The more important numbers are:

0) cost-of-living adjusted income (for daily living expenses)

1) housing to yearly income ratio (housing affordability)

Absolute yearly salary is primarily useful data for non-local inelastic demand
and luxury items that tend to not track local costs-of-living, i.e., a Tesla
(sans tax credits) or a Nest thermostat.

Better articles:

[https://qz.com/1195354/tech-salaries-in-austin-texas-are-
eff...](https://qz.com/1195354/tech-salaries-in-austin-texas-are-
effectively-66000-higher-than-in-nyc-thanks-to-the-cost-of-living/)

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-10-cities-with-
the-...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-10-cities-with-the-highest-
real-tech-salaries-in-the-us-adjusted-for-cost-of-living/)

